# Clavicle subfluxtion and martial arts



## Pier033 (Nov 19, 2018)

Guys, I have clavicole subfluxtion (right clavicole), I don't even know when and which trauma caused It, It might've happened when I was born. What are its implicazions in martial arts? Can I heal It? How?
Thank you for your attenzione and haven't a good day.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 19, 2018)

That would be "clavicle" and "subluxation" (probably a class 1 dislocation).

It would help if you clarified which end of the clavicle you have a problem with. I've managed to slightly dislocate (that "class 1" thing) both ends of one of my clavicles. It has no effect, for the most part, after it has healed. I never notice the one at the shoulder (acromioclavicular joint) any more, but it was probably 15 years ago. The one at the sternum (sternoclavicular - or SC - joint) was early this year, and sometimes still aches. But neither really limits my MA activity.


----------



## Pier033 (Nov 20, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> That would be "clavicle" and "subluxation" (probably a class 1 dislocation).
> 
> It would help if you clarified which end of the clavicle you have a problem with. I've managed to slightly dislocate (that "class 1" thing) both ends of one of my clavicles. It has no effect, for the most part, after it has healed. I never notice the one at the shoulder (acromioclavicular joint) any more, but it was probably 15 years ago. The one at the sternum (sternoclavicular - or SC - joint) was early this year, and sometimes still aches. But neither really limits my MA activity.


I don't know which end of the clavicle I dislocated, I'll let you know, thank you four your answer.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 20, 2018)

Pier033 said:


> I don't know which end of the clavicle I dislocated, I'll let you know, thank you four your answer.


If you actually dislocated it, it'll hurt at that end. So, does it hurt at your shoulder (on top)? Or close to the sternum, on the side at the base of your neck? You might also have pain nearby - I had referred pain behind the clavicle about 1/3 of the way from the sternum - and that was actually worse than the pain at the joint.


----------



## Pier033 (Nov 20, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> If you actually dislocated it, it'll hurt at that end. So, does it hurt at your shoulder (on top)? Or close to the sternum, on the side at the base of your neck? You might also have pain nearby - I had referred pain behind the clavicle about 1/3 of the way from the sternum - and that was actually worse than the pain at the joint.


I don't know. The only thing I know Is that when i punch hard my right arm seems ti crack and it has less Endurance thank the other one


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 20, 2018)

Pier033 said:


> I don't know. The only thing I know Is that when i punch hard my right arm seems ti crack and it has less Endurance thank the other one


If there's no pain, I doubt it's a significant issue. "Subluxation" is a term some chiropractors over-use. Have you had it looked at by an orthopedist or sports medicine specialist?


----------



## Pier033 (Nov 20, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> If there's no pain, I doubt it's a significant issue. "Subluxation" is a term some chiropractors over-use. Have you had it looked at by an orthopedist or sports medicine specialist?


Not in depth, by the way, Is It possibile to totally solve the problem?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 20, 2018)

Pier033 said:


> Not in depth, by the way, Is It possibile to totally solve the problem?


By not in depth, what do you mean? Has it been diagnosed by an actual doctor, or did a chiropractor tell you that you have the issue?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 20, 2018)

Pier033 said:


> Not in depth, by the way, Is It possibile to totally solve the problem?


If it’s that mild, it is likely to solve itself if you’re under 40 years old.


----------



## Pier033 (Nov 21, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> By not in depth, what do you mean? Has it been diagnosed by an actual doctor, or did a chiropractor tell you that you have the issue?


It was diagnosed by a sport doctor, but he didn't give more information. He also said that either I get surgery or train the chest.


----------



## Pier033 (Nov 21, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> If it’s that mild, it is likely to solve itself if you’re under 40 years old.


I'm 15.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 21, 2018)

Pier033 said:


> It was diagnosed by a sport doctor, but he didn't give more information. He also said that either I get surgery or train the chest.


Surgery for something that barely bothers you? That seems more than a bit extreme, and "surgery or exercise" seems an odd option. I'd talk to an orthopedic specialist about it.


----------

